# Deer hit me in the front



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a 1998 altima GXE that a deer wouldnt get out of the way of and caused me minor severe dammage to my car in the front. I fixed the hood and radiator support and radiator and the associated parts that make the car a car in the front. My question is the air conditioning doesnt work, yes I realize the a/c condenser is smashed some and i havent replaced that as yet, But my question is the a/c green lite button comes on but the a/c clutch doesnt engage or the fans dont start up as well. taking into consideration there is probably no freon in the system from the accident will that cause the a/c clutch not to engage or the cooling fans to turn on ?? can anyone tell me if thats what causing those items not to work because the a/c worked just fine before the accident.. thank you april annette


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

My question is the air conditioning doesn't work, yes I realize the a/c condenser is smashed some and i havent replaced that as yet, But my question is the a/c green lite button comes on but the a/c clutch doesnt engage or the fans dont start up as well. taking into consideration there is probably no freon in the system from the accident will that cause the a/c clutch not to engage or the cooling fans to turn on ?? can anyone tell me if thats what causing those items not to work because the a/c worked just fine before the accident.. thank you april annette[/QUOTE]


Sound like a/c might have a safety sensor that switchs the compressor, and related equipment off, when freon gets low.


----------



## aprilannette (Nov 25, 2004)

*deer hit me in the front*



jmbspecv said:


> My question is the air conditioning doesn't work, yes I realize the a/c condenser is smashed some and i havent replaced that as yet, But my question is the a/c green lite button comes on but the a/c clutch doesnt engage or the fans dont start up as well. taking into consideration there is probably no freon in the system from the accident will that cause the a/c clutch not to engage or the cooling fans to turn on ?? can anyone tell me if thats what causing those items not to work because the a/c worked just fine before the accident.. thank you april annette


Sound like a/c might have a safety sensor that switchs the compressor, and related equipment off, when freon gets low.[/QUOTE


thank you for your post dear... my husband hopes thats exactly what it is a switch that keeps the compressor from killing itself with no freon in the system... i just wanted to know if that would cause the clutch from engaging and the fans from starting like they should when the a/c is switched on... again thank you


----------



## jmbspecv (Dec 17, 2005)

You are welcome. Good luck, and let me know. :thumbup:


----------

